# I May Have Become a Politician



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Spontaneous Rehydration Quality Hay.

Has been treated with an exclusive, seldom discussed Double Curing Process.

Tedded more than three times that of traditional hay. Has been allowed to remain in it's natural habitat for up to a week longer than traditional hay.

Is more pliable and limp than non rehydrated hay. Low sugar content for insulin resistent animals. Lower carbs and protein to help calm the hyper tendencies of any forage consuming mamal while still providing ample roughage to aid in digestion.

Net wrapping guarantees consistent physical appearance to the naked eye. Only YOU will know the additional procedures and care performed by local dedicated farmers to make this unique product available to you.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope. You cannot be one.

Although you sold me on prewashed hay, you did not cheat, lie, or steal from me in the process. Good salesmanship. Not enough straight out lies and theft to be considered a politician. JMHO.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You're qualified.....need a good name like Tim Rubio....first liar that comes to mind....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Nope. You cannot be one.
> 
> Although you sold me on prewashed hay, you did not cheat, lie, or steal from me in the process. Good salesmanship. Not enough straight out lies and theft to be considered a politician. JMHO.


Guess I am stuck being a Republican then. Hoped for a minute I qualify to be a Democrat.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> You're qualified.....need a good name like Tim Rubio....first liar that comes to mind....


Heck, I may as well create and entire identity and scoff at anyone who challenges who I am.


----------

